# HTPC Remote?



## treejohnny (Oct 4, 2009)

Hi all,
I have a HTPC (nmediapc 5000b with VFD display) running windows 7. I like windows media player, but not set on it. I have harmony 670 remote and would like to use it to control volume, track, and movie functions rw,ff, pause & play. The VFD came with mplay program, not sure if there is remote software or not? Looking for options that my harmony could run, dont need it to power up or down.


----------



## treejohnny (Oct 4, 2009)

Is my question that hard, or am in wrong place?
Any suggestions?


----------



## Rodny Alvarez (Apr 25, 2006)

check this out....

http://www.home-electro.com/ira3.php


----------



## ccs86 (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm curious about this too. I've looked at the Logitech and Harmony offererings.


----------



## bclare (Dec 22, 2009)

Gyration air music remote that can perform a mouse function, which is pretty useful for a HTPC


----------



## burzel2 (Nov 24, 2008)

I currently use LM Remote with a Snapstream Firefly to control everything. I've also used Eventghost in the past. Both are free and work with many different remote controls.


----------



## hakunatata (Aug 20, 2010)

I am not sure if this will work with your current set-up, but I know there are some pretty cool options for using different devices as remote controls. I have been using the wii remote to control the mouse on my HTPC and it works pretty good. There is some functionality lost, but it is a good alternative. here is a link that describes how it works


----------



## sparky77 (Feb 22, 2008)

I've been using one of these for a couple months now, works pretty slick, and the battery lasts a long time between charges. I've accidently left it on for 3 or 4 days at a time. Only took about 2 weeks to get here from Hong Kong.


----------



## panaman (Dec 16, 2008)

i tried some remotes and also tried using some of those HTPC apps like boxy, media center, etc....
I've come to the conclusion that they all hinder what the machine can do (like playing certain video files and stuff). I also tried that microsoft remote... it worked but at the same time.... it limits you. So I bought a Logitech wireless keyboard designed for a PS3 and I use that... its my giant remote control


----------



## Jasonpctech (Apr 20, 2010)

bclare said:


> Gyration air music remote that can perform a mouse function, which is pretty useful for a HTPC


 Got two love em! I found the Dell ones on ebay and pay like $15 for spares. reliable connection even from outside the house over 30' nice LCD display for WMC audio tracks or iTunes.


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

I don't know if it will help but I found *this* article on how to control a PC with a gamepad.


----------



## rdcollns (Oct 13, 2013)

Old thread, but my old Gyration mouse just died. I want the same function for my HTPC, I use a Yamaha learning remote for my stereo and a gyration mouse with the little keyboard for HTPC. We don't use the keyboard often, so essentially two devices, so it is not so bad. 

But if any of the Dell Gyration remote users are still on I have lots of questions:
- Will it work without a receiver, I wonder if I can use my old gyration receiver or a generic RF or bluetooth receiver or anything else easily available, but I haven't seen anything about how it works?
- Are the batteries decent, the mouse never lasted more than a couple days, and now it won't last half an hour?
- Does the remote have infrared to run all of my other devices?
- Do you tend to use the hard buttons more than the mouse?
- Are the hard buttons programmable in the PC?
- Will it work with Windows 7?
- Any other good information?

I have been in love with gyration since I found it, my mouse and keyboard have lasted 12 years, and the keyboard is still going strong, but the mouse battery is weak. This remote looks perfect, but I only see it on ebay, and it seems to go for a lot ($50 and up), especially when it comes with the receiver. I even called gyration and talked with an engineer who seemed really bitter about the fact that they were bought out and got rid of the remote line. He basically didn't want to talk about it.


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

I use the Logitech K400 wireless keyboard. I found it for under $20, it has a touchpad, good range, and works great. I have my HTPC downstairs with a USB extender through to the ceiling and I use it for JRiver.


----------



## sparky77 (Feb 22, 2008)

I have the newer Ipazzport flymouse that I picked up from Amazon, pretty decent for the price other than the fact that two letters on the keyboard where switched around so i just ignore the letters and remember the positions, I did get a partial refund instead of sending it back so only paid 5 bucks for it.

http://www.amazon.com/iPazzPort-Wireless-Gyroscopic-Backlight-KP-810-16R/dp/B00FEZ3GHA/ref=sr_1_7?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1389050293&sr=1-7&keywords=ipazzport


----------



## prerich (Mar 26, 2008)

I use an android tablet - total graphic interface, complete with album art ect....


----------



## rdcollns (Oct 13, 2013)

prerich said:


> I use an android tablet - total graphic interface, complete with album art ect....


What do you use? I have tried Remote Potato several times, and I cannot get more than a few features to work correctly.


----------



## rdcollns (Oct 13, 2013)

sparky77 said:


> I have the newer Ipazzport flymouse that I picked up from Amazon, pretty decent for the price other than the fact that two letters on the keyboard where switched around so i just ignore the letters and remember the positions, I did get a partial refund instead of sending it back so only paid 5 bucks for it.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/iPazzPort-Wireless-Gyroscopic-Backlight-KP-810-16R/dp/B00FEZ3GHA/ref=sr_1_7?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1389050293&sr=1-7&keywords=ipazzport


This looks perfect. The Logitech remote is okay, but I would much rather the gyroscope function as opposed to a touch pad. How is the battery life? That is one area where Logitech is always impressive, and it drives my wife crazy when batteries don't work.


----------



## rdcollns (Oct 13, 2013)

I found another one from Rii that appears very similar to the iPazzport remote, but with numbers and other added IR buttons. Does anyone have experience with this one?

http://dx.com/p/rii-rt-mwk13-mini-wireless-keyboard-ir-remote-air-mouse-audio-chat-microphone-201879


----------



## prerich (Mar 26, 2008)

rdcollns said:


> What do you use? I have tried Remote Potato several times, and I cannot get more than a few features to work correctly.


I use the Gizmo app for JRiver. Works perfectly with it. I can also control the computer itself with the Remote Desktop app - I haven't used it much as I have Windows immediately boot to JRiver (testing everything out to make sure my wife can run it before i bring her computer on line - she likes the way i can visually see our music and content. She also likes the increased time shifting with the PC).


----------



## SteveMA (Jan 14, 2009)

treejohnny said:


> Hi all,
> I have a HTPC (nmediapc 5000b with VFD display) running windows 7. I like windows media player, but not set on it. I have harmony 670 remote and would like to use it to control volume, track, and movie functions rw,ff, pause & play. The VFD came with mplay program, not sure if there is remote software or not? Looking for options that my harmony could run, dont need it to power up or down.


I built an HTPC (using JRiver MC18; Onkyo TX-NR 3007, TWC Cable, Sharp Aquos Quattron 52") and programmed my Harmony One to run everything. Although now I use a Logitech MK320 to navigate the MC18.


----------



## SteveMA (Jan 14, 2009)

treejohnny said:


> Hi all,
> I have a HTPC (nmediapc 5000b with VFD display) running windows 7. I like windows media player, but not set on it. I have harmony 670 remote and would like to use it to control volume, track, and movie functions rw,ff, pause & play. The VFD came with mplay program, not sure if there is remote software or not? Looking for options that my harmony could run, dont need it to power up or down.


I built an HTPC (using JRiver MC18; Onkyo TX-NR 3007, TWC Cable, Sharp Aquos Quattron 52") and programmed my Harmony One to run everything. Although now I use a Logitech MK320 to navigate the MC18.


----------



## rdcollns (Oct 13, 2013)

I bought the Rii, so I'll let everyone know how I like it. In the meantime, I guess I can fiddle with some of these other apps. I prefer hard buttons, so I always intend the phone apps to be for moments I am too lazy to get up and get the remote. When laziness is your motivator, it kinda kills putting a lot of work into making it function correctly.

My 14 year old Pocket PC actually still works as a great learning remote for infrared, but there are no apps for pocket PC, and at the time I didn't shell out the extra $100 for wifi and blutooth anyway.


----------



## rdcollns (Oct 13, 2013)

rdcollns said:


> I bought the Rii, so I'll let everyone know how I like it. In the meantime, I guess I can fiddle with some of these other apps. I prefer hard buttons, so I always intend the phone apps to be for moments I am too lazy to get up and get the remote. When laziness is your motivator, it kinda kills putting a lot of work into making it function correctly.
> 
> My 14 year old Pocket PC actually still works as a great learning remote for infrared, but there are no apps for pocket PC, and at the time I didn't shell out the extra $100 for wifi and blutooth anyway.


It has been a year, but the Rii remote has been great. The battery charges fast, the buttons have handled everything I have asked them to learn, even the projector remote that gives other learning remotes fits. There is a colored LED to let you know your mouse is active, the gyro is not as smooth as the gyration mouse, but still fully functional. I wish there were four more buttons, stop, a second set of ff & rw, and a second power button for remotes that have separate on/off. Outside of that, this thing does everything I ask it to. The RF to the computer goes through the wall far better than the gyration remote but the IR is just slightly on the week side where I have to point at the projector instead of aiming at the wall. The battery lasts a week without having to be plugged back in, annoyed us at first, but we adapted and usually plug it in before it gets to low. It came with a 6" USB charging cable and charges off of the front of our stereo.


----------



## rdcollns (Oct 13, 2013)

rdcollns said:


> It has been a year, but the Rii remote has been great. The battery charges fast, the buttons have handled everything I have asked them to learn, even the projector remote that gives other learning remotes fits. There is a colored LED to let you know your mouse is active, the gyro is not as smooth as the gyration mouse, but still fully functional. I wish there were four more buttons, stop, a second set of ff & rw, and a second power button for remotes that have separate on/off. Outside of that, this thing does everything I ask it to. The RF to the computer goes through the wall far better than the gyration remote but the IR is just slightly on the week side where I have to point at the projector instead of aiming at the wall. The battery lasts a week without having to be plugged back in, annoyed us at first, but we adapted and usually plug it in before it gets to low. It came with a 6" USB charging cable and charges off of the front of our stereo.


One of my kids lost the dongle for this remote. I wrote to the good people at Rii and they sent me a link to an ebay store where I could buy a replacement for $3 and instructions to reprogram the remote. I still love this remote!


----------



## prerich (Mar 26, 2008)

Why not try the free Gizmo app? Its an Android app that will allow you to control JRiver with your phone or tablet 

I love this app - or you could buy JRemote (for iPhone and Android) for about $10 - it's a good app too


----------

